# MAAF 1944



## maxs75 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi there,

Id' like to know more about Mediterranean Allied air Force during WWII.
Do you suggest to read "Air War over Italy" by Andrew Brookes? Did you read it? If so, does it contain the order of battle of MAAF in 1944?

Thanks
Max


----------

